# Star Trek: Quentin Tarantino überlegt, Film sausen zu lassen



## Darkmoon76 (16. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Quentin Tarantino überlegt, Film sausen zu lassen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Quentin Tarantino überlegt, Film sausen zu lassen*


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2019)

Quentin weiß wohl selbst nicht was er wirklich will.


----------



## johnny05 (17. Dezember 2019)

Na hoffentlich.... ein "Kill Bill" im Weltraum braucht wirklich niemand....


----------



## Rabowke (17. Dezember 2019)

johnny05 schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich.... ein "Kill Bill" im Weltraum braucht *ich* wirklich niemand nicht....


.fixed.

Danke.


----------



## Loosa (17. Dezember 2019)

Ein Reservoir Dogs im Weltall wäre ja schon cool.
Missglückter Raubüberfall auf den Todesstern.

Oder Christoph Waltz als Sturmtruppenführer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2019)

War doch absehbar dass dieses Projekt auf wackeligen Füssen steht.


----------



## McDrake (17. Dezember 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Missglückter Raubüberfall auf den Todesstern.


Zusammentreffen der Dimensionen?


----------



## Rabowke (17. Dezember 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ein Reservoir Dogs im Weltall wäre ja schon cool.
> Missglückter Raubüberfall auf den Todesstern.
> 
> Oder Christoph Waltz als Sturmtruppenführer.



Ääääähm ... wie McDrake schon schrob: wir sprechen hier von Star *Trek*, nicht *Wars*!


----------



## Enisra (17. Dezember 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> .fixed.
> 
> Danke.



also ein SciFi Film von dem?
Klar, warum nicht, aber Star Trek?

Ich meine es wird immer geheult dass Star Trek nicht Star Trek sei weil ... is was neues, das muss mies sein und die Alten Sachen wurden ja verbrannt
Aber Kill Bill im Weltraum? Das nicht Star Trek, das ist sogar eigentlich die Antithese zu Star Trek

Grade wenn man sich mal so Folgen über Section 31 anschaut oder Der Aufstand oder die TOS Folgen wie Ganze neue Dimensionen (die mit dem Gorn) und Pokerspiele, das ist Star Trek, bei Tarantino hab ich eher das Gefühl das Zapp Branigan die Hauptrolle spielen wird


----------



## Rabowke (17. Dezember 2019)

... und gerade sowas wie Section 31 schwebt mir bei einem Tarantino-Film vor.

Denn das ist die geheime, blutige und nicht so schöne Seite der ach so sauberen Förderation mit ihren Gutmenschen. Ich persönlich würde Star Trek von Tarantino auch eher als Ergänzung betrachten, nicht als Neuinterpretation oder Reboot. Ich glaube sogar das Tarantino ein kleiner SciFi-Fanboi ist, der dieses Material mit der notwendigen Sorgfalts- und Fürsorgepflicht behandelt wird.


----------



## Loosa (17. Dezember 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ääääähm ... wie McDrake schon schrob: wir sprechen hier von Star *Trek*, nicht *Wars*!



Upsili! Hab ich doch glatt verlesen. 

Aber ist das nicht gehüpft wie gesprungen? 
Die Reisen doch alle immer nur durch ihre Sternentore.

*duck und weg*


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2019)

Ähm bei Star Trek ist nichts mit Sternentoren. Da gibts Warpantrieb. *hust* Und bei Star Wars gibts auch keine Tore. Wir reden nicht von Mass Effect oder Stargate.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2019)

Wie?! Sind wir hier nicht bei "Schweine im Weltall"?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Dezember 2019)

Durchkämmt die Wüste!

...wollte auch noch irgendwas SciFi-mäßiges einwerfen.


----------



## Enisra (17. Dezember 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und gerade sowas wie Section 31 schwebt mir bei einem Tarantino-Film vor.
> 
> Denn das ist die geheime, blutige und nicht so schöne Seite der ach so sauberen Förderation mit ihren Gutmenschen. Ich persönlich würde Star Trek von Tarantino auch eher als Ergänzung betrachten, nicht als Neuinterpretation oder Reboot. Ich glaube sogar das Tarantino ein kleiner SciFi-Fanboi ist, der dieses Material mit der notwendigen Sorgfalts- und Fürsorgepflicht behandelt wird.



ja, aber dass ist ja der Sinn hinter der Utopie Star Trek
deswegen kam DS9 ja auch teilweise, besonders die späteren Folgen, so schlecht an, Grade so Folgen wie im Fahlen Mondlicht
und dann Labern die erstmal ne Halbe Stunde rum über die Letzte Flasche Tranya

Joss Wheadon könnte einen Star Trek Film drehen, aber keiner der aus Explotation sich sein Zeug zusammenfummelt


----------



## Cap1701D (17. Dezember 2019)

Also seinen letzten Film, wie hieß der, the hatefull eight? oder so...den hab ich mir angeschaut. Ich bewundere ihn, wie er Geschichten erzählt. Ich meine, der ganze Film spielt in einer eingeschneiten Hütte. Aber es ist trotzdem spannend und es wird keine Minute langweilig. Keine Effekte, kein Action, einfach nur gute Story. Das ist natürlich ein fetter Pluspunkt für einen möglichen Star Trek Film. Und der Name Tarantino würde sicher auch den ein oder anderen mehr ins Kino locken.
Auf der anderen Seite ist die Gewaltdarstellung. Sie ist völlig überzogen, unnötig und triefend blutig. Er zelebriert eine Freude an Gewaltdarstellung. Ich persönlich finde auch nicht, dass diese seine Filme voranbringt, auch wenn sie thematisch (Wilder Westen => Brutal => rumfliegende Gehirnmasse usw.) sicher passt. Diese Form der Gewaltdarstellung passt überhaupt nicht zu Star Trek. D.h. entweder er, oder Star Trek müssen sich verbiegen. Insofern bin ich glaub ich nicht traurig, wenn er ihn nicht macht.


----------



## Frullo (17. Dezember 2019)

Also wirklich... Quentin könnte einen Star Trek Film drehen, ohne dabei "gegen die oberste Direktive" verstossen zu müssen. Dieses "Star Trek muss dreckiger, dunkler, blutiger werden"-Rumgedröhne.... pffff. Dreck, Dunkelheit und Blut kann man locker in Star Trek unterbringen: Dafür gibt es Klingonen, Romulaner, Ferengi und x weitere Spezies die allesamt NICHT an die oberste Direktive gebunden sind. Damit liesse sich Locker vom Hocker ein klassischer Tarantino-Streifen machen.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und bei Star Wars gibts auch keine Tore. Wir reden nicht von Mass Effect oder Stargate.



Aber Hyperraum-Ringe, sind zwar kein Tor aber ohne Ring wirds für manches kleines Jedi-Schiff nix mit dem Sprung durch die Lichtmauer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Dezember 2019)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> Also seinen letzten Film, wie hieß der, the hatefull eight? oder so...den hab ich mir angeschaut. Ich bewundere ihn, wie er Geschichten erzählt. Ich meine, der ganze Film spielt in einer eingeschneiten Hütte. Aber es ist trotzdem spannend und es wird keine Minute langweilig. Keine Effekte, kein Action, einfach nur gute Story. Das ist natürlich ein fetter Pluspunkt für einen möglichen Star Trek Film. Und der Name Tarantino würde sicher auch den ein oder anderen mehr ins Kino locken.
> Auf der anderen Seite ist die Gewaltdarstellung. Sie ist völlig überzogen, unnötig und triefend blutig. Er zelebriert eine Freude an Gewaltdarstellung. Ich persönlich finde auch nicht, dass diese seine Filme voranbringt, auch wenn sie thematisch (Wilder Westen => Brutal => rumfliegende Gehirnmasse usw.) sicher passt. Diese Form der Gewaltdarstellung passt überhaupt nicht zu Star Trek. D.h. entweder er, oder Star Trek müssen sich verbiegen. Insofern bin ich glaub ich nicht traurig, wenn er ihn nicht macht.



Der letzte war glaube ich Once upon a Time in Hollywood. Der war ziemlich gut. Gut, es gab zwei gewalthaltige Szenen aber generell war das ein sehr ruhiger Film, wo die erzählte Geschichte im Mittelpunkt stand. Ohne die Gewalt am Ende, die absehbar aber eben für den Rest des Films überraschend brutal ausfiel, hätte ich nicht mal gemerkt, dass das ein Tarantino Streifen ist.


----------



## McDrake (17. Dezember 2019)

Finds eh immer amüsant, wemn man Regisseuren nachsagt, dass sie dies nicht können oder jenes. Das sind auch nur Menschen und wollen evtl bewusst mal was ganz anders machen. Und wenn wer sein grundsätzliches Handwerk versteht und weiss, wie ein Projekt im Prinzip funktioniert, warum mal nicht?

Es soll mal einen Regisseur gegeben haben, der komische Horrorfilme gemacht hat und dann, warum auch immer, eine vermeindlich unverfilmbare Buchvorlage "ganz akzeptabel" hinbekommen hat.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es soll mal einen Regisseur gegeben haben, der komische Horrorfilme gemacht hat und dann, warum auch immer, eine vermeindlich unverfilmbare Buchvorlage "ganz akzeptabel" hinbekommen hat.



Du meinst Peter Jackson und Herr der Ringe nehm ich an oder?


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Aber Hyperraum-Ringe, sind zwar kein Tor aber ohne Ring wirds für manches kleines Jedi-Schiff nix mit dem Sprung durch die Lichtmauer



es gäbe da noch die Infinity Gates, welche auch nur so ein "bisschen ein Rip Off von Star Gate sind



McDrake schrieb:


> Finds eh immer amüsant, wemn man Regisseuren nachsagt, dass sie dies nicht können oder jenes. Das sind auch nur Menschen und wollen evtl bewusst mal was ganz anders machen. Und wenn wer sein grundsätzliches Handwerk versteht und weiss, wie ein Projekt im Prinzip funktioniert, warum mal nicht?
> 
> Es soll mal einen Regisseur gegeben haben, der komische Horrorfilme gemacht hat und dann, warum auch immer, eine vermeindlich unverfilmbare Buchvorlage "ganz akzeptabel" hinbekommen hat.



Es gäbe da auch noch den Taiwanesen der vorher mehrheitlich nur Autoporn Filme gemacht hat und dann einen der besten SciFi Filme mit einer Logischen Handlung und glaubwürdigem, Nachvollziehbaren Antagonisten gemacht hat.
Das Ding ist nur das sich Tarantino nur schon zu Star Trek geäußert hat und das in der Form nicht nach Star Trek klingt! Alleine die Aussage auf das angestrebte Raiting lassen einen Abstand nehmen
Ich meine, wär hätte Lust auf diese Buchverfilmung gehabt wenn im Vorfeld sich jener Regisseur dazu geäußert hätte, dass er eher vor hat sich von der Buchvorlage zu lösen und eher einen Fantasysplatter Film zu drehen?


----------



## KylRoy (18. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Du meinst Peter Jackson und Herr der Ringe nehm ich an oder?



Davon gehe ich aber mal schwer aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Du meinst Peter Jackson und Herr der Ringe nehm ich an oder?


Quatsch. Uwe Boll.


----------



## johnny05 (18. Dezember 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> .fixed.
> 
> Danke.



Ah ja , nur weil eine Meinung mal wieder nicht in die Euphorie mithineinschreit , wird diese direkt an die Masse angepasst. 


Die Community hier ist sehr dünnhäutig.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Dezember 2019)

Nein, weil es mich verwundert wie sich ein User das Recht herausnimmt für andere zu urteilen. Deine Meinung, so kontrovers sie auch sein mag, sei dir selbstverständlich gestattet und war auch überhaupt nicht Gegenstand meiner tieferen Aussage!


----------

